

Google+ entrenches itself, while Facebook stumbles all over itself - jv22222
http://pluggio.com/blog/2011/10/05/google-entrenches-itself-while-facebook-stumbles-all-over-itself/

======
salemh
There is no content / argument to this article outside of "FaceBook is adding
so many features in reaction to Google+."

The articles evidence: _I read an article about the eventual possibility of
Google overcoming FB’s dominance, and am starting to think the mighty Facebook
could be on its way down. Why? Too many changes, additions, deletions to what
was once a successful, popular recipe. This is what I’m calling the software
version of “the New Coke”, and it oddly mimics what I think clinched the death
of MySpace:_

------
esk
_> But I think it’s curious that Facebook has reacted so strongly to Google+:
for such a small network (relatively) they seem quite afraid of it, going to
the point of trying to match all of its innovations._

Why is this curious?

A giant, appallingly successful company (believed by many to be "the
internet") launched a beautifully designed, direct competitor to your _only_
product. They promote their competing product on every webpage they own, and
they have gone so far as to stake employee compensation on the success of
their competing product.

Why on Earth wouldn't Facebook be afraid? Why wouldn't they react strongly?

This post fails to support its titular claim: that Facebook is "stumbling" all
over itself. Normal, ad-clicking, non-social-media-expert users love Facebook.
They love being connected, and they love broadcasting to world. Facebook is
stumbling only once those users leave.

------
ryanmarsh2
What a bunch of garbage. Is this what HN is all about?

~~~
ashconnor
Well the site is called Pluggio.

